# كيف تصنع قالب بلاستيك بدون تفريز



## وائل مشاطي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الالرحيم
تصنيع القوالب البلاستيك النفخ بدون تفريز 
الطريقة بسيطة وسريعة جدا 
نأتي بلقطعة المراد تشكيلها ولنفرض عبوة عصير
نقوم بقطعها الى نصفين 
نقوم بطباعة نصف العبوة في الرمل ثم صبها نحاس أصفر
نقوم بثقب القطعة من الخلف عدة ثقوب ونفتح فيها السن الناسب 
ثم نقوم ببردخة وتلميع القطعة النحاس ويفضل تلبيسها مادة الكروم 
توضع القطعة بشكل مسطح على بلاطة وتسبت ببرغي واحد على الأقل 
ونضع حولها أطار من المعدن بأرتفاع كافي
نقوم بتسحين القطعة جيدا بلنار المباشرة 
نقوم بصب المعدن المصهور فوق القطعة بلأرتفاع المطلوب (زمك -توتياء-ألمنيوم )
نفك البلاطة والأطار تكون هنا المسكوبا مساحة النحاس
نسحب النحاس من المعدن الأخر عن طريق الثقب الموجود بلنحاس 
نضع جسر حديد قوي مثقوب فوق النحاس ونشد البرغي قليل قليل حتى يسحب النحاس خارجا
هنا تكون قد تشكل لدينا رسمت العبوة بسرعة ونعومة ممتازة ووفرنا وقت وهدر للمعدن 
يمكنك الأحتفاظ بلنحاسة ككربونة لوقت أخر 


لتوضيح أكثر أرجو كتابة أي سؤال


----------



## عمراياد (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن طريقة مبسطة لعمل قالب صندوق فايبر كلاس بابعاد 40 ارتفاع ،30عرض ، 17 عمق


----------



## وائل مشاطي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يمكن صنع قالب فيبر الكلاس
من الحديد (صاج) تجمعه على الشكل المطلوب 
ثم يدهن القالب بمادة الشمع العسلي (يستخدم في البيوت لتلميع الجلد)
ثم يدهن الفيبر بلفرشات بلسماكة المطلوبة ويمد فوقه الالياف الزجاجية 
وبدهن مرة أخرة الفيبر فوق الألياف
وبعد أن يجف يفك القالب الحديدي


----------



## امواج الخليج (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _
_لك شكري علي هذا الطرح المميز _
_وافادك الله من موسعة علمه _
_لك شكري وتقديري _
_امواج الخليج _


----------



## عمراياد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

وائل مشاطي قال:


> يمكن صنع قالب فيبر الكلاس
> من الحديد (صاج) تجمعه على الشكل المطلوب
> ثم يدهن القالب بمادة الشمع العسلي (يستخدم في البيوت لتلميع الجلد)
> ثم يدهن الفيبر بلفرشات بلسماكة المطلوبة ويمد فوقه الالياف الزجاجية
> ...


 

شكرا اخي الكريم 

ولكن اقصد ان كان بالامكان ذكر تكنولوجيا التصنيع 

الابعاد والتقطيع كيف يكون وحتى لو مخطط مبسط Free hand
والابعاد مذكورة اعلاه

تقديري


----------



## وائل مشاطي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ان كنت تقصد المواد الأولية فهي متوفرة لدا المختصين 
اما التركيبا فهي بسيطة المادة الفعالة + مجفف حسب الطلب 
أما التكنلوجيا فلفيبر حرفا يدويا ولايوجد لها ألات 
ففي سورية نصنع صندوق البيك أب رغم كل حجمه يدويا


ارجو التوضيح أكثر ماهو عمل الصندوق 
لربما أفدتك بطريق أبسط


----------



## بوشاه (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خلوف العراقي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## raed tayseer (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## maly72 (11 مايو 2014)

موضوع قديم لكنه مهم
شكرا لك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 يوليو 2014)

لى تعليق راجبا الا يضايق أحد 
هذه الطريقه للنماذج الغير دقيقة الابعاد - ولا تصلح لقولب نفخ البلاستيك - كمثال ذكر -فمن تعامل مع قوالب البلاستيك انتاجا وتصنيعا - سيعرف انه ليس هناك مجال للمقارنه- بل غير وارد التفكير فى هذه الطريقه . فقد بلغت تكنولوجيا تصنيع القوالب شأوا متقدما مذهلا - 
اما عن عمل عينه مطابقه فالابوكسيات ايسر وماكينات النسخ كذلك.


----------

